# Ketogenic Diet



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Has anyone tried the Keto diet? I've been on it for nearly 2 years (well ... about 2 years in the end of October). I'm only 5'9" but I was 230lbs. My belly was hanging over my belt and I couldn't see my toes. I had arthritis, gout, neck & back pain, facial acne, and I was prone to getting Staph infections.

I got down to 165 at one point but am now at a comfortable 180/185 range. No more joint or back pain or gout. I don't get acne or Staph and haven't been sick even once (colds, flu, Covid, etc.). At 60 years old, I've never been more energetic and healthy my entire life. 

Also, there are lots and lots of really good recipes that will satisfy my craving for pasta or comfort food. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Was 259.8 # at the docs in August 2017. Quit beer and bread, got down to 179 in March. Now at 210 #, but my gym opens up on the 9th

Green Onions, Cream Cheese, Smoked Turkey lunch meat rollup is great

Sausage Patty, Egg, Sharp Cheese is a decent breakfast. You may need two ?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Has anyone tried the Keto diet? I've been on it for nearly 2 years (well ... about 2 years in the end of October). I'm only 5'9" but I was 230lbs. My belly was hanging over my belt and I couldn't see my toes. I had arthritis, gout, neck & back pain, facial acne, and I was prone to getting Staph infections.
> 
> I got down to 165 at one point but am now at a comfortable 180/185 range. No more joint or back pain or gout. I don't get acne or Staph and haven't been sick even once (colds, flu, Covid, etc.). At 60 years old, I've never been more energetic and healthy my entire life.
> 
> Also, there are lots and lots of really good recipes that will satisfy my craving for pasta or comfort food. You just have to know where to look.


Wow, that's nice you're in good health! Congrats. I'm wondering if you have advise with regards to how to you handle food storage in terms of healthy eating? Thanks ahead.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Annie said:


> Wow, that's nice you're in good health! Congrats. I'm wondering if you have advise with regards to how to you handle food storage in terms of healthy eating? Thanks ahead.


As it stands, I have almost 200lbs of frozen meat. But I'm aware that if the grid fails that I'm going to have to think fast as to how to salvage all of it. There are a number of people I know who actually can meat so I'd have to get as much cooked and canned as possible before it goes bad.

However, I also have a couple of year's worth of freeze-dried food in storage. True, there are a lot of carbs but I'll eat carbs as a last resort in a survival situation.

I also consider the Eskimos and Inuits who are some of the healthiest people on earth (or were before fast food joints found their way into those societies). They survived almost exclusively on meat and fat. A very hardy people with strong teeth and an iron constitution.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> As it stands, I have almost 200lbs of frozen meat. But I'm aware that if the grid fails that I'm going to have to think fast as to how to salvage all of it. There are a number of people I know who actually can meat so I'd have to get as much cooked and canned as possible before it goes bad.


Jerky...... lots of jerky


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Jerky...... lots of jerky


I love jerky -- A LOT! However, most of the meat I have is in the form of ground beef. I have a few, small, whole chickens; a few pounds of chicken breasts; and several pounds of cold water fish (Alaskan Cod & Salmon, mostly). Years ago, I had a smoker for making jerky but don't have it anymore. I should probably consider getting another one.

The folks canning ground beef seal it in standard canning jars and put it on the shelf. Of course, they fully cook the meat first.

This lady makes it look easy (she's canning ground pork):


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

grid down, big fire pit... racks from your grill and refrigerator.. jerky gun for the ground beef... and viola... jerky...


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> grid down, big fire pit... racks from your grill and refrigerator.. jerky gun for the ground beef... and viola... jerky...


Hmm. Never heard of a "jerky gun." I'll have to look it up.

Okay ... that looks really cool!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Before my wedding I let my beer gut get a little out of hand. So me and Hot Nursey went on Keto (she had done it before). I lost 25lbs in 4 months. Was super easy and I had the energy mentioned in an earlier post.

Luckily for me HN is a great cook. She made all kinds of good things including biscuits and gravy, chicken fried steak, pizza, tacos, enchiladas and even pancakes. 

I did miss not having fruit though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Before my wedding I let my beer gut get a little out of hand. So me and Hot Nursey went on Keto (she had done it before). I lost 25lbs in 4 months. Was super easy and I had the energy mentioned in an earlier post.
> 
> Luckily for me HN is a great cook. She made all kinds of good things including biscuits and gravy, chicken fried steak, pizza, tacos, enchiladas and even pancakes.
> 
> ...


I still eat fruit but just low carb fruit. Blueberries, black berries, strawberries, and raspberries. All low carb. I make hemp seed smoothies. Sweetened with some Monk Fruit sweetener or Stevia and a little sea salt. Yummy. I'm making myself hungry. I just avoid the ultra high fructose fruits (most of which are man made hybrids) like bananas, peaches, plums, apples, etc. I do miss them on occasion but I don't miss the blood sugar/insulin spikes that come with them.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> Wow, that's nice you're in good health! Congrats. I'm wondering if you have advise with regards to how to you handle food storage in terms of healthy eating? Thanks ahead.


I store carbs. I tend to think there's going to be a lot more physical labor required if, for example, the grid were to go down, or food stopped showing up at the supermarket and your hobby garden was suddenly transformed into a survival garden. The keto diet keeps you healthy because it keeps blood glucose low, but a lot of physical activity can serve the same purpose.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I cook up pretty much the same thing every morning:
Cut up mushrooms, tomatoes, and sweet onions into a pot. Add some peppercorn grinds. Tear up and toss in a good handful of greens... they cook right in. There's your healthy carbs. Add in some meat... I like to use ground prime rib. Let it cook, and add in a couple eggs at the end (I use ONE egg, and some egg whites, as I am watching my triglycerides). Some days I add one big tablespoon of chili, just for flavor. Other days I will use one of those chicken pouches in fajita mix instead of the ground meat (Usually next to the tuna pouches at the grocer). Some days a couple tablespoons of spaghetti sauce. All varieties are quick, yummy, and do not spike my blood sugar. I have plenty of this stuff stored in the canned varieties... not as good but still not bad. I'm sure it will beat boiled rat.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

StratMaster said:


> I cook up pretty much the same thing every morning:
> Cut up mushrooms, tomatoes, and sweet onions into a pot. Add some peppercorn grinds. Tear up and toss in a good handful of greens... they cook right in. There's your healthy carbs. Add in some meat... I like to use ground prime rib. Let it cook, and add in a couple eggs at the end (I use ONE egg, and some egg whites, as I am watching my triglycerides). Some days I add one big tablespoon of chili, just for flavor. Other days I will use one of those chicken pouches in fajita mix instead of the ground meat (Usually next to the tuna pouches at the grocer). Some days a couple tablespoons of spaghetti sauce. All varieties are quick, yummy, and do not spike my blood sugar. I have plenty of this stuff stored in the canned varieties... not as good but still not bad. I'm sure it will beat boiled rat.


You know, dietary cholesterol has almost no effect on serum cholesterol or triglycerides.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I did the Keto diet for a few weeks. Lost 17 pounds.. Had a rough time going to restroom, if ya know what I mean..
But, started traveling again, and just was difficult to keep it up, with no kitchen in hotels.
Keto was even suggested by Doctor, before heart surgery earlier this year.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> You know, dietary cholesterol has almost no effect on serum cholesterol or triglycerides.


I think that's true in general. My issue is rather more specific/genetic. Almost no effect isn't good enough. I've been in the ICU for a week over triglycerides. Poisoned my pancreas.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

ActionJackson said:


> I love jerky -- A LOT! However, most of the meat I have is in the form of ground beef. I have a few, small, whole chickens; a few pounds of chicken breasts; and several pounds of cold water fish (Alaskan Cod & Salmon, mostly). Years ago, I had a smoker for making jerky but don't have it anymore. I should probably consider getting another one.
> 
> The folks canning ground beef seal it in standard canning jars and put it on the shelf. Of course, they fully cook the meat first.
> 
> This lady makes it look easy (she's canning ground pork):


You better have or find a bunch of canning jars & lids NOW if you can. They've been a hot item since this began.......and canning meat is easy peasy. Most meat can be canned using raw pack method, which is just cramming the raw meat into the jars, then process......it makes it's own broth, the meat is tender & fully cooked when done. Some people to cook it first, then add water or broth to the jars. Choice is yours.

Burger is usually cooked first, then 'dry can' it. Sausage & ground pork is done the same. I've not done fish before(yet), but I've also canned bacon, sausage links and even burger patties.

You can also dehydrate meats but would recommend to trim off all fat...and burger as well and need to cook it thoroughly, then rinse under hot water, till it runs clear....to get rid of all the fats.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

As for keto diet and missing the items not allowed........just remember, All things in moderation. A few bites of something not on the list of acceptable choices, to fill that sinful void.....isn't going to break the bank as long as you have the fortitude to stick with the plan and keep any 'cheat treats' to a minimum.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> As for keto diet and missing the items not allowed........just remember, All things in moderation. A few bites of something not on the list of acceptable choices, to fill that sinful void.....isn't going to break the bank as long as you have the fortitude to stick with the plan and keep any 'cheat treats' to a minimum.


Very wise. I have mostly given up bread, pasta, potatoes, and rice. However, every few days I will add twelve pieces of garlic pasta to my meal... just that small handfull mixed into whatever gruel I am making that day. When you don't eat pasta for awhile, 12 pieces really do stick out in the taste and texture when mixed into a good bowl of food. But not near enough to spike you.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> Very wise. I have mostly given up bread, pasta, potatoes, and rice. However, every few days I will add twelve pieces of garlic pasta to my meal... just that small handfull mixed into whatever gruel I am making that day. When you don't eat pasta for awhile, 12 pieces really do stick out in the taste and texture when mixed into a good bowl of food. But not near enough to spike you.


Looking into the Keto diet, there are some 'modified' versions from the standard or high protein diet plans, that does include some carbs and is still effective. They are called Targeted and Cyclical, which are more for body builders and athletes. 
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/ketogenic-diet-101#types

*There are several versions of the ketogenic diet, including:

* Standard ketogenic diet (SKD): This is a very low-carb, moderate-protein and high-fat diet. It typically contains 75% fat, 20% protein and only 5% carbs (1Trusted Source).

* Cyclical ketogenic diet (CKD): This diet involves periods of higher-carb refeeds, such as 5 ketogenic days followed by 2 high-carb days.

* Targeted ketogenic diet (TKD): This diet allows you to add carbs around workouts.

* High-protein ketogenic diet: This is similar to a standard ketogenic diet, but includes more protein. The ratio is often 60% fat, 35% protein and 5% carbs.

However, only the standard and high-protein ketogenic diets have been studied extensively. Cyclical or targeted ketogenic diets are more advanced methods and primarily used by bodybuilders or athletes.

The information in this article mostly applies to the standard ketogenic diet (SKD), although many of the same principles also apply to the other versions*.

I had tried my own version of keto a couple of years ago and it worked great, lost a bunch of weight & feeling better over all.....then I got lazy & sloppy with it and have suffered for it. Right back to where I started and I really need to get back on track. It doesn't help that I have a very small bone structure and not built to carry much extra weight. So it's no wonder my bones are giving out. Though it's hard for me to give up rice, breads & pasta cause I'm a 'carboholic' and those are my weakness. When rice & pasta was part of the meal, I had a small bowl with butter, salt & pepper first.....then had more with whatever was served with it. Breads are the staff of life so give me anything that isn't plain white over processed store bought.

I ended up cutting back drastically on the carbs & other junk, but didn't deny myself completely. A lifetime of 'wrongs' don't just go away overnight because I said so. I dropped the extra bowl of rice or pasta with butter, salt & pepper, and reduced the amount with the regular meal. And often traded pasta for spaghetti squash (have not tried cauliflower rice yet, but sounds like a good alternative). And only whole grain breads, now & then.

Basically I had not really cut anything out, but did re-arrange how or when I ate it.......meaning I'd pick ONE carb type, including carby veggies or fruits to have for that day, then build around it. I also included something of a breakfast or brunch that I don't normally eat. Usually I only eat one meal a day .....supper.

Anyway, that doesn't mean everyone should do the same, I'm just saying what did work for me. And we'll see if it works for me again, starting today.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

StratMaster said:


> I think that's true in general. My issue is rather more specific/genetic. Almost no effect isn't good enough. I've been in the ICU for a week over triglycerides. Poisoned my pancreas.


Have you seen improvement in your numbers with dietary modifications?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Have you seen improvement in your numbers with dietary modifications?


generally speaking.....triglycerides are the excess amount of fat in your diet that the liver stores in your blood. But strangely enough, eating a keto/high fat diet doesn't hurt you and is better for you, AS LONG AS you increase exercise levels to burn off that excess fat, eat more of the RIGHT kinds of fats (animal fats), etc.

Carbs or more precisely.....refined carbs, like white rice, pasta & breads, alcohol, and some others.....the liver converts those things to sugars, that are stored as fat in the blood stream and creates high tri's. Animal fats, such as listed in the Keto plan are good for you and the body needs those types of fat and will burn it off automatically when in ketosis.

Though my numbers were only double what they should have been (300+ vs 150) and my Dr wanted me on meds, which I refused to take and went home to find out other ways of dealing with high triglycerides.....which set me on the path of the keto diet where I actually added more fats (animal instead of refined), exercise, etc that my numbers started dropping. Dr had to blink a couple of times when I told her how I did it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> generally speaking.....triglycerides are the excess amount of fat in your diet that the liver stores in your blood. But strangely enough, eating a keto/high fat diet doesn't hurt you and is better for you, AS LONG AS you increase exercise levels to burn off that excess fat, eat more of the RIGHT kinds of fats (animal fats), etc.
> 
> Carbs or more precisely.....refined carbs, like white rice, pasta & breads, alcohol, and some others.....the liver converts those things to sugars, that are stored as fat in the blood stream and creates high tri's. Animal fats, such as listed in the Keto plan are good for you and the body needs those types of fat and will burn it off automatically when in ketosis.
> 
> Though my numbers were only double what they should have been (300+ vs 150) and my Dr wanted me on meds, which I refused to take and went home to find out other ways of dealing with high triglycerides.....which set me on the path of the keto diet where I actually added more fats (animal instead of refined), exercise, etc that my numbers started dropping. Dr had to blink a couple of times when I told her how I did it.


My cholesterol was over 300, too, which was only part of my motivation for starting keto. I was far more concerned with my blood glucose. It's counter-intuitive, but eating a high carb diet is more likely to raise cholesterol AND TRIGLYCERIDES than including animal fats.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Steve40th said:


> I did the Keto diet for a few weeks. Lost 17 pounds.. Had a rough time going to restroom, if ya know what I mean..
> But, started traveling again, and just was difficult to keep it up, with no kitchen in hotels.
> Keto was even suggested by Doctor, before heart surgery earlier this year.


The early stages of Keto certainly had a few challenges. It's takes the body awhile to readjust to the "shock" of processing carbs to processing ketones. I wasn't sure, in the beginning, if I could stick with it but the long term results have been well worth it -- in my case. I'll be 60 in 2 days and feel younger than I did at 45 (or between 45 and 58).


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> My cholesterol was over 300, too, which was only part of my motivation for starting keto. I was far more concerned with my blood glucose. It's counter-intuitive, but eating a high carb diet is more likely to raise cholesterol AND TRIGLYCERIDES than including animal fats.


Exactly......I thought that's what I said, and why a keto diet is right up that same alley of helping with cholesterol, triglycerides, diabetes, etc


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Exactly......I thought that's what I said, and why a keto diet is right up that same alley of helping with cholesterol, triglycerides, diabetes, etc


You did say it, but I wanted to repeat it in a shorter post for anyone who skips over the longer ones.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> You did say it, but I wanted to repeat it in a shorter post for anyone who skips over the longer ones.


Sorry, just a bit jumpy lately.

But are you saying I'm long winded????? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Have you seen improvement in your numbers with dietary modifications?


Oh yes. It's somewhat marginal compared to the statins I take, just as you say. My mom had the same disorder, with a tri count of 750. When I was admitted into the ICU, mine was 2000. Three different docs said they had never seen a level that high. Not news one wants to hear LOL. Gave me severe pancreatitis of course, and damaged my pancreas to the point I am now type II. With statins, I dropped to around 375... and stayed there for 6 months, making sure I was getting regular lab testing to see how I was doing. As I started in with dialing in my diet, in time I eventually had it controlled at 270. Quite marginal compared to the meds yes... but an extra 100 points for my situation is needed. Also I have the diet dialed for my blood sugar as well... my average reading now over a week's time is 117 (with Metformin of course). I haven't needed insulin for months, and intend to keep it that way. I treat myself to lots of the very best, fresh produce available... with lean meats, legumes, and egg whites. I eat like a king... just spend a lot more time in the kitchen cooking from scratch. No processed or fast foods. No starchy carbs.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> Oh yes. It's somewhat marginal compared to the statins I take, just as you say. My mom had the same disorder, with a tri count of 750. When I was admitted into the ICU, mine was 2000. Three different docs said they had never seen a level that high. Not news one wants to hear LOL. Gave me severe pancreatitis of course, and damaged my pancreas to the point I am now type II. With statins, I dropped to around 375... and stayed there for 6 months, making sure I was getting regular lab testing to see how I was doing. As I started in with dialing in my diet, in time I eventually had it controlled at 270. Quite marginal compared to the meds yes... but an extra 100 points for my situation is needed. Also I have the diet dialed for my blood sugar as well... my average reading now over a week's time is 117 (with Metformin of course). I haven't needed insulin for months, and intend to keep it that way. I treat myself to lots of the very best, fresh produce available... with lean meats, legumes, and egg whites. I eat like a king... just spend a lot more time in the kitchen cooking from scratch. No processed or fast foods. No starchy carbs.


Cooking from scratch is a lost art many had to do years ago.. I commend you for that... Its hard work, very time consuming.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Steve40th said:


> Cooking from scratch is a lost art many had to do years ago.. I commend you for that... Its hard work, very time consuming.


I've gotten to the point where I no longer trust what goes on behind the scenes at restaurants and other eating establishments. So I took up cooking for myself almost 2 years ago and have gotten to the point where I prefer my own cooking to any restaurants or even my past wives. I know what spices I like; how well to cook my meat; the texture and consistency and thickness of broths and sauces; etc.

I do a lot of improvising and trial & error. Some things work well together and some things most certainly DO NOT.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

StratMaster said:


> Very wise. I have mostly given up bread, pasta, potatoes, and rice. However, every few days I will add twelve pieces of garlic pasta to my meal... just that small handfull mixed into whatever gruel I am making that day. When you don't eat pasta for awhile, 12 pieces really do stick out in the taste and texture when mixed into a good bowl of food. But not near enough to spike you.


When I get a pasta craving I use one of two of the following:

Riced Cauliflower (which tricks my mouth into thinking I'm eating rice).
Pasta made with Almond flour. The brand I buy (which I can't remember at the moment - and I buy from Natural Grocers) has a consistency similar to potato but not exactly.

Both satisfy my need for pasta.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

StratMaster said:


> Oh yes. It's somewhat marginal compared to the statins I take, just as you say. My mom had the same disorder, with a tri count of 750. When I was admitted into the ICU, mine was 2000. Three different docs said they had never seen a level that high. Not news one wants to hear LOL. Gave me severe pancreatitis of course, and damaged my pancreas to the point I am now type II. With statins, I dropped to around 375... and stayed there for 6 months, making sure I was getting regular lab testing to see how I was doing. As I started in with dialing in my diet, in time I eventually had it controlled at 270. Quite marginal compared to the meds yes... but an extra 100 points for my situation is needed. Also I have the diet dialed for my blood sugar as well... my average reading now over a week's time is 117 (with Metformin of course). I haven't needed insulin for months, and intend to keep it that way. I treat myself to lots of the very best, fresh produce available... with lean meats, legumes, and egg whites. I eat like a king... just spend a lot more time in the kitchen cooking from scratch. No processed or fast foods. No starchy carbs.


Wow, that's crazy! Even though my cholesterol was high, my triglycerides were low, which is something my doctor told me wasn't all that common.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sorry, just a bit jumpy lately.
> 
> But are you saying I'm long winded????? :tango_face_grin:


No, never!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Lots of talk about cholesterol. The body actually needs healthy cholesterol. For years, doctors were telling folks to avoid eggs (God's super-food). Turns out that was really bad advice. Eggs (especially eggs from free range chickens) are awesome and extremely healthy.

Dr. Berg:


----------



## Ottawa Real Estate (Sep 7, 2020)

I also started Keto this Monday. Will definitely share my experience in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Ottawa Real Estate said:


> I also started Keto this Monday. Will definitely share my experience in a couple of weeks.


Awesome news!! Give it some rope and a little time. The good changes take place incrementally and over time. You'll notice a giant difference in your health after a year but noticeable changes along the way.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

ActionJackson said:


> Lots of talk about cholesterol. The body actually needs healthy cholesterol. For years, doctors were telling folks to avoid eggs (God's super-food). Turns out that was really bad advice. Eggs (especially eggs from free range chickens) are awesome and extremely healthy.
> 
> Dr. Berg:


yeah, there's alot the 'experts' don't know but guess at, and somehow are still considered experts.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ActionJackson said:


> As it stands, I have almost 200lbs of frozen meat. But I'm aware that if the grid fails that I'm going to have to think fast as to how to salvage all of it. There are a number of people I know who actually can meat so I'd have to get as much cooked and canned as possible before it goes bad.
> 
> However, I also have a couple of year's worth of freeze-dried food in storage. True, there are a lot of carbs but I'll eat carbs as a last resort in a survival situation.
> 
> I also consider the Eskimos and Inuits who are some of the healthiest people on earth (or were before fast food joints found their way into those societies). They survived almost exclusively on meat and fat. A very hardy people with strong teeth and an iron constitution.


I'm diabetic - thanks to Keto and physical activities - although am now on pre-diabetic range with my A1C on the day of recent blood test (September 2020), registered "normal." I didn't have any medication!
I follow Keto (more like "lazy Keto"). 
Every now and then, I also do intermitent fasting (14 -17 hours). I hover between 123. to 124 lbs.....I'm aiming for 117-120. 
Will have to go on induction to achieve that.

Some canned soups have low carbs like pea soup and cream of mushroom soup. I made a copycat hamburger helper yesterday with egg noodles for lunch - and it seems that it didn't affect my weight. Next time, I'll do it with cauliflower instead of egg noodles and will add mushrooms. 
Mind you, I had a lighter supper of one hot italian sausage, romaine leaves and celery sticks with peanut butter. 
I've been stuck at 123.6 for about 3 days now. 
Oats and yams are also friendly with me .....but not when I'm on induction.

Boiled Cauliflower is my "potato." It's a good subs when I make SOS (cream beef).


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> I think that's true in general. My issue is rather more specific/genetic. Almost no effect isn't good enough. I've been in the ICU for a week over triglycerides. Poisoned my pancreas.


Can you try to help your pancreas by doing a lot of physical activities? Try intermittent fasting? To use or expel those fat?

Sometimes, I try not to eat for 14-17 hours (except have coffee) to help my liver and pancreas use up the stored fats.
I find it easy to have my supper early (at around 4 or 5 pm) and not eat anything until the next day at around 11 am.
I do exercises during the morning to help burn up the stored fats fast.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ActionJackson said:


> The early stages of Keto certainly had a few challenges. It's takes the body awhile to readjust to the "shock" of processing carbs to processing ketones. I wasn't sure, in the beginning, if I could stick with it but the long term results have been well worth it -- in my case. I'll be 60 in 2 days and feel younger than I did at 45 (or between 45 and 58).


That might be your "withdrawal" period. The first time I went on Atkins (that was decades ago) - I thought I was going to die! 
It lasted for the first 2 weeks, and after that I was fine. I didn't go through withdrawal anymore when I got back to Keto years later.



> Originally Posted by Ottawa Real Estate View Post
> I also started Keto this Monday. Will definitely share my experience in a couple of weeks.


Be prepared for that first 2 weeks! Drink lots of water.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

charito said:


> Can you try to help your pancreas by doing a lot of physical activities? Try intermittent fasting? To use or expel those fat?
> 
> Sometimes, I try not to eat for 14-17 hours (except have coffee) to help my liver and pancreas use up the stored fats.
> I find it easy to have my supper early (at around 4 or 5 pm) and not eat anything until the next day at around 11 am.
> I do exercises during the morning to help burn up the stored fats fast.


Oh yes. When this occurred, I was climbing Spencer's Butte every morning.... 2800 feet at a steep incline. Often rode my bicycle 30 miles a day later in the afternoon. I have been a big fan of daily robust physical activity for decades, as well as routine fasting. Made NO difference as per my genetic triglyceride disorder. Only medications and dietary restrictions have been effective.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

charito said:


> Some canned soups have low carbs like pea soup and cream of mushroom soup.


Canned pea soup isn't what I would call low carb. Campbell's Split Pea with Han has over 20 net grams of carbs per serving. That might not affect some people's blood glucose (I can go up to about half a cup of legumes with no ill effects) but it might be too much for some people.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Canned pea soup isn't what I would call low carb. Campbell's Split Pea with Han has over 20 net grams of carbs per serving. That might not affect some people's blood glucose (I can go up to about half a cup of legumes with no ill effects)


I use Habitant's pea soup. A cup (250 ml), is 24 grams carbs but the *fiber content is 8 grams - which you subtract*. 
Therefore, *a cup is equals to 16 grams!* 
For me, that's low carb!

Of course, it depends on the amount of carbs you want to have in a day. That amount of pea soup doesn't affect my blood sugar.
I can have as much as 50 grams, and not gain weight. BUT, *if I want to lose weight*, I have to go below that.
I lose weight at 30 grams.



> ......but it might be too much for some people.


That's why it's very important to do blood testing BEFORE eating and 2 hours AFTER the first bite in the first few months.....so you'll know which foods are friendly to you. What may be friendly to me may not be kind to you.
I know that I can eat 1/2 cup uncooked oats, or 1/2 medium yam, or 1 slice of brown toast with peanut butter and it doesn't
give me any sugar spike. From what I understand, a jump of 3 or more in your blood sugar is considered a "spike."

Once you get to know the foods you can eat and how much you can have, monitoring it gets easy. 
I now do testing only in the morning, and/or randomly, or if I try something different.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> My cholesterol was over 300, too, which was only part of my motivation for starting keto. I was far more concerned with my blood glucose. It's counter-intuitive, but eating a high carb diet is more likely to raise cholesterol AND TRIGLYCERIDES than including animal fats.


My cholesterol was high too when I was diagnosed with Diabetes type 2. But my doctor said she isn't concerned about my cholesterol because it will get lower once I started losing weight....but she told me to take Omega 3 once a day, and increasing it until I take 3 capsules a day. The idea was to have a build-up of it in my system.
I did as she told, plus I eat about 10 almonds a day, and ate avocado almost everyday. She was right. 
The next time I saw her (3 months after), my cholesterol was back to normal.

I eat a lot of animal fats! I cook eggs in butter (which I eat practically everyday)....I eat steaks (the marbled ones because I can't stand the "healthy" dry ones), and pork - including the skin (I love the skin), cheddar cheese, etc.., I don't use anything labelled "light" or "low-fat."

*BUT* - I try to balance it. If I eat more than 20 grams of carbs, I try to limit my intake of fatty stuffs. 
Carbs and fats together, don't go well with me - they give me massive heartburn, and it seems I gain weight fast, too.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

charito said:


> My cholesterol was high too when I was diagnosed with Diabetes type 2. But my doctor said she isn't concerned about my cholesterol because it will get lower once I started losing weight....but she told me to take Omega 3 once a day, and increasing it until I take 3 capsules a day. The idea was to have a build-up of it in my system.
> I did as she told, plus I eat about 10 almonds a day, and ate avocado almost everyday. She was right.
> The next time I saw her (3 months after), my cholesterol was back to normal.
> 
> ...


My cholesterol was that high after I'd been on keto for a year and lost 50 pounds.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> My cholesterol was that high after I'd been on keto for a year and lost 50 pounds.


Could be the genes......that's why I have diabetes. 
Mind you, I was really pigging out on sugary stuff and rice and pasta....and 2 weeks before getting diagnosed - hubby and I were eating cherries in front of the tv _by the tub!_ They were my fave - on sale and really good!
Cherries are quite high in carbs - I really was so reckless in my eating habits I'm surprised diabetes hadn't come sooner. 
It gave me a warning though - twice I was diagnosed being pre-diabetes before that cherry-pigging out. 
I can't say I wasn't warned.

I don't think high cholesterol ran in the family - but I can't be sure. I know high blood pressure did (my mom and her side of the family).....
.....but my blood pressure has been normal throughout this time.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

charito said:


> I use Habitant's pea soup. A cup (250 ml), is 24 grams carbs but the *fiber content is 8 grams - which you subtract*.
> Therefore, *a cup is equals to 16 grams!*
> For me, that's low carb!
> 
> ...


That's straight fact. There is no magic one-fits-all diet, because different people are sensitive to different foods. For me, anything but Keto bread is a no-no. Also, no plates of pasta... just a few mixed in with other foods. Seems I can have a cheese sandwich, or even a generous amount of Ranch dressing on a salad, and stay right in range. But butter is the worst food for me now. Butter will spike me from 110 to 165 *boom*. So like you say, test a LOT until you know what's good on the menu.


----------

